# eine Frage fragen



## elroy

_In Deutschland ist es ein echtes Tabuthema, darüber zu sprechen, was man verdient, und genau deshalb gehen wir heut’ mal auf die Straße und *fragen* einfach diese provokante *Frage*: „Was verdienst du?“ _

Das hat eine Muttersprachlerin in einem Video verwendet. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das auch noch ein anderes Mal von ihr gehört zu haben.

Hat sie sich einfach zweimal versprochen, oder schleicht sich das als Anglizismus in den deutschen Sprachgebrauch ein? Oder gab es das sogar schon immer?


----------



## Thersites

Eine Frage fragen = To ask a question
One is the noun (question), the other the verb (ask).


----------



## elroy

Das weiß ich. Ich habe nach etwas anderem gefragt (siehe OP).


----------



## Thersites

Auf welchen Anglizismus oder Versprecher beziehst Du Dich?


----------



## elroy

Soweit ich weiß heißt es im Deutschen „eine Frage *stellen*“ (vgl. „to *ask* a question“).


----------



## Thersites

Das geht beides.


----------



## JClaudeK

Thomas(CH) said:


> Das geht beides.


"eine Frage fragen" ist für mich schlechtes Deutsch (nicht idiomatisch!).


elroy said:


> Soweit ich weiß, heißt es im Deutschen „eine Frage *stellen*“


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Soweit ich weiß heißt es im Deutschen „eine Frage *stellen*“ (vgl. „to *ask* a question“).


Wenn das eine (stellen) richtig ist, muss das andere (fragen) nicht unbedingt falsch sein.


JClaudeK said:


> "eine Frage fragen" ist für mich schlechtes Deutsch (nicht idiomatisch!).


Ich denke, man muss da nicht katholischer sein als der Papst. Ich finde es etwas unnötig, sich darüber aufzuregen.


----------



## Thersites

JClaudeK said:


> "eine Frage fragen" ist für mich schlechtes Deutsch (nicht idiomatisch!)


I respectfully disagree (with Heidegger and others).

Certainly _stellen_ is more formal, but that is not always wanted.


----------



## Thersites

elroy said:


> Oder gab es das sogar schon immer?


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> muss das andere (fragen) nicht unbedingt falsch sein.


Würde es dann heißen ''jemanden eine Frage fragen'' - mit Doppelakkusativ?
_Ich möchte dich eine Frage fragen _klingt in meinen Ohren nicht sehr idiomatisch, die Wiederholung hört sich  'lästig' an.
(Ich würde eher sagen: _ich möchte dich etwas fragen_).


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Würde es dann heißen ''jemanden eine Frage fragen'' - mit Doppelakkusativ?


Das klingt wirklich komisch. _Jemanden fragen _und _etwas fragen _ist ein Entweder-Oder. Vermischen kann man das m.E. nicht. In diesem Fall funktioniert wohl tatsächlich nur _stellen_ und zwar mit Dativ der Person und Akkusativ der Sache.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Wenn das eine (stellen) richtig ist, muss das andere (fragen) nicht unbedingt falsch sein.


Selbstverständlich.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> _Jemanden fragen _und _etwas fragen _ist ein Entweder-Oder.


Aber „jemanden etwas fragen“ geht, oder?


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Aber „jemanden etwas fragen“ geht, oder?


Ja, das geht auch.


----------



## JClaudeK

"Darf ich Sie eine Frage fragen?"
"Darf ich Ihnen eine Frage stellen?" 



Thomas(CH) said:


> Das geht beides.


So tun, als ob ersteres "ganz normal" wäre, ist m.M.n. einfach  .




Thomas(CH) said:


> Certainly _stellen_ is more formal, but that is not always wanted.


"More formal?" - wie kommst Du darauf?


----------



## elroy

elroy said:


> _und *fragen* einfach diese provokante _*Frage*


Geht es in diesem Fall vielleicht wegen des Abstandes durch? „eine *Frage fragen*“ ohne etwas dazwischen ist wohl viel weniger wahrscheinlich, oder?


----------



## JClaudeK

Thomas(CH) said:


> I respectfully disagree (with Heidegger and others).


Meinst Du solche Dinge wie





Quelle 

Na,  dann ........


----------



## Thersites

JClaudeK said:


> Meinst Du solche Dinge wie
> 
> View attachment 58755
> Quelle
> 
> Na,  dann ........



Oder deutlicher noch in der "Einführung in die Metaphysik":



			
				Martin Heidegger said:
			
		

> Dem stünde nichts im Wege, wenn . . . wenn wir in der Fassung unserer Frage, wenn wir überhaupt im Fragen dieser Frage so ungebunden wären, wie das bisher scheinen mag. Indem wir die Frage fragen, stehen wir jedoch in einer Überlieferung.


----------



## JClaudeK

Thomas(CH) said:


> Oder deutlicher noch in der "Einführung in die Metaphysik":


Na ja, Heidegger würde ich nicht gerade als Beispiel für "idiomatisches (zeitgenössiges) Deutsch" herbeiziehen.


----------



## Thersites

JClaudeK said:


> "Darf ich Sie eine Frage fragen?"


Der Satz ist einwandfrei. Es fragt einfach niemand diese Frage so.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Das hat eine Muttersprachlerin in einem Video verwendet. Ich meine mich zu erinnern, das auch noch ein anderes Mal von ihr gehört zu haben.


Ich finde, diese Muttersprachlerin spricht in der gesamte Reihe eher künstlich: Künstlich langsam, künstlicher Rhythmus, künstlich vereinfachtes Deutsch. Die Themen mögen ganz interessant sein, aber das Deutsch der beiden Moderatoren ist nicht besonders beispielhaft.



elroy said:


> *fragen* einfach diese provokante *Frage*


Das ist nicht falsch, aber auch wirklich nicht schön. Sie hätte eine der üblichen, etablierten Konstruktionen wählen müssen:

_stellen wir eine provokante Frage
fragen wir etwas Provokantes
fragen wir mal ganz provokant_



elroy said:


> Geht es in diesem Fall vielleicht wegen des Abstandes durch? „eine *Frage fragen*“ ohne etwas dazwischen ist wohl viel weniger wahrscheinlich, oder?


Ja, das trägt dazu bei. Aber ursächlich ist, glaube ich, die beabsichtigte Simplifizierung, die bei ihr ziemlich oft gekünstelt klingt.



JClaudeK said:


> "Darf ich Sie eine Frage fragen?"


Komm, das ist albern. So direkt nacheinander sagt das natürlich niemand. Da sind wir uns gewiss alle einig.

Für mitlesende Deutschlernende, korrekt wäre:

_Darf ich Ihnen eine Frage stellen?
Darf ich Sie etwas fragen?_


----------



## Thersites

_Das Fragen dieser Frage ist wichtig.

Das Stellen dieser Frage ist wichtig._

Wie sieht es hier mit Eurem idiomatischen Gefühlsleben aus?


----------



## berndf

Es ist der Doppelakkusativ (_*jemanden* eine Frage fragen_), was nicht geht  (mein "entweder oder"). Nicht das _eine Frage fragen_ für sich. Das ist, wie @Kajjo schrieb nicht "schön" aber auch nicht "falsch".


----------



## Kajjo

Thomas(CH) said:


> Das Fragen dieser Frage ist wichtig.
> 
> Das Stellen dieser Frage ist wichtig.


Rhetorisch sind beide Varianten möglich. Die erste Variante klingt eher philosophisch oder aber simplifiziert (komische Kombi, ich weiß), die zweite ist üblicher. Wobei man hier natürlich auch "Diese Frage ist wichtig" sagen könnte.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> "eine Frage fragen" ist für mich schlechtes Deutsch (nicht idiomatisch!).


In unserem Fall ist es ein rhetorisches Mittel, um es hervorzuheben. 

Kontext: (ergänzt, damit es nicht mit dem Akkusativproblem verwechselt wird)


> _und genau deshalb gehen wir heut’ mal auf die Straße und *fragen* einfach diese provokante *Frage*: „Was verdienst du?“_


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> oder schleicht sich das als Anglizismus in den deutschen Sprachgebrauch ein?


Die Form kannte ich im Osten schon, als es noch kaum Anglizismen gab. (Außer alte, wie "Keks".)


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Für mitlesende Deutschlernende, korrekt wäre:
> 
> _Darf ich Ihnen eine Frage stellen?_


Cf.:


JClaudeK said:


> "Darf ich Ihnen eine Frage stellen?"



Mal ehrlich, wer von Euch würde je


> _gehen wir heut’ mal auf die Straße und *fragen* einfach diese provokante *Frage*_


sagen (mit oder ohne Doppelakkusativ!)? Wohl niemand!

_Darum_ geht es elroy im OP doch letzendlich, nehme ich an. Und das mein(t)e ich mit meiner #7.

Warum das ganze Gedöns? 





Kajjo said:


> Sie *hätte* eine der üblichen, etablierten Konstruktionen wählen *müssen*:
> 
> _stellen wir eine provokante Frage
> fragen wir mal ganz provokant_


 Genau. Wir sind uns ja einig.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das ist nicht falsch, aber auch wirklich nicht schön. Sie hätte eine der üblichen, etablierten Konstruktionen wählen müssen


Mein Deutschlehrer in der Sexta bis Quarta hat in solchen Fällen gesagt: _Kein Mensch muss müssen, es sei denn er muss wirklich_.


----------



## Sowka

Ich kenne "eine Frage fragen" nur ironisch, um Unbeholfenheit oder Schüchternheit anzuzeigen ("Darf ich dich mal eine Frage fragen? ")

Und wie Hutschi habe ich den Eindruck, dass es diese Konstruktion schon gab, als es noch nicht viele Anglizismen gab.

Aber die übliche Formulierung, neutral, ist "eine Frage stellen".


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Mal ehrlich, wer von Euch würde je


Ja, wir sind uns einig.


berndf said:


> Mein Deutschlehrer in der Sexta bis Quarta hat in solchen Fällen gesagt: _Kein Mensch muss müssen, es sei denn er muss wirklich_.


Ja, den Spruch kenne ich auch. 

Immerhin ist das ein Youtube-Channel zum Deutschlernen. Da darf man schon gewisse Ansprüche an das Niveau haben und die sind bei dem Kanal leider oft nicht erfüllt.



Sowka said:


> Und wie Hutschi habe ich den Eindruck, dass es diese Konstruktion schon gab, als es noch nicht viele Anglizismen gab.


Ja, mit Anglizismen hat das nichts zu tun. Hat doch aber auch keiner der Muttersprachler behauptet.


----------



## Hutschi

Sowka said:


> ...
> 
> Aber die übliche Formulierung, neutral, ist "eine Frage stellen".



Genau. "Eine Frage fragen" hebt es (meist augenzwinkernd) hervor.

PS: Hier passt es auch wegen der Selbstbezüglichkeit gut:

_*fragen* einfach diese provokante *Frage*: „Was verdienst du?“_

Man fragt eigentlich keine Frage (sondern stellt sie) und schon gar nicht „Was verdienst du?“ - nochmals verstärkt durch "provokant".


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> mit Anglizismen hat das nichts zu tun. Hat doch aber auch keiner der Muttersprachler behauptet.


Mir wurde nur "stellen" beigebracht und bis ich "fragen" von besagter Muttersprachlerin gehört habe war ich dem wirklich _nie_ begegnet, daher habe ich die Möglichkeit eines Anglizismus in Betracht gezogen. "fragen" muss wohl wirklich sehr selten vorkommen im Vergleich zu "stellen", schätze ich.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> "fragen" muss wohl wirklich sehr selten vorkommen im Vergleich zu "stellen", schätze ich.


Na ja, es kommt schon ab und zu vor, aber wie Sowka in #30 schon sagte, es ist eher unbeholfen. Ich glaube, die Muttersprachler sind sich alle einig, dass "fragen Fragen" vorkommt, aber eben unschön ist und vermieden werden sollte.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> es kommt schon ab und zu vor


Was heißt "ab und zu"? Wohl nicht mehr als 5 bis höchstens 10 % der Fälle, oder? 

Jedenfalls sehe ich persönlich keinen Bedarf, mir das anzueignen und ich werde weiterhin ausschließlich "stellen" verwenden.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Was heißt "ab und zu"? Wohl nicht mehr als 5 bis höchstens 10 % der Fälle, oder?


Ja, eher seltener.



elroy said:


> Jedenfalls sehe ich persönlich keinen Bedarf, mir das anzueignen und ich werde weiterhin ausschließlich "stellen" verwenden.


Das ist die richtige Entscheidung!


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> Wohl nicht mehr als 5 bis höchstens 10 % der Fälle, oder?


Eher weit unter 1% nach meiner Einschätzung.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> und ich werde weiterhin ausschließlich "stellen" verwenden.


Noch als Ergänzung: Man kann natürlich auch einfach "etwas fragen" oder "eine Frage haben". Es kann auch "noch eine letzte Frage bleiben" oder "eine Frage noch offen geblieben sein".

_Lassen Sie es mich geradeheraus fragen: Wie...
Aber eine Frage bleibt doch trotzdem noch: Wieso...
Eine letzte Frage habe ich noch: Warum...?_


----------



## elroy

Frieder said:


> Eher weit unter 1% nach meiner Einschätzung.


Ja, ich wollte etwas großzügig sein. 

Ich spreche Deutsch seit fast zwanzig Jahren. Wenn mir das erst vor sehr kurzem begegnet ist, muss das wohl einen Grund haben. Ich hatte wirklich gedacht, es könnte ein Versprecher oder ein neuer Anglizismus sein und erfahre dank dieses Threads mit größtem Interesse, dass es das eigentlich schon seit langer Zeit gibt. Das ist so einer der typischsten Fälle, wo man als Deutsch-Anfänger ganz streng und ganz eindeutig vor einer Verwechslung mit Englisch gewarnt wird: "Es heißt im Deutschen _*nicht*_ so!"


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Noch als Ergänzung: Man kann natürlich auch einfach "etwas fragen" oder "eine Frage haben". Es kann auch "noch eine letzte Frage bleiben" oder "eine Frage noch offen geblieben sein".
> 
> _Lassen Sie es mich geradeheraus fragen: Wie...
> Aber eine Frage bleibt doch trotzdem noch: Wieso...
> Eine letzte Frage habe ich noch: Warum...?_


Ja, klar. Was ich mir nicht aneignen werde, ist "eine Frage fragen". Meine Fragen werde ich also weiterhin nur stellen und nicht fragen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Na ja, es kommt schon ab und zu vor, aber wie Sowka in #30 schon sagte, es ist eher unbeholfen. Ich glaube, die Muttersprachler sind sich alle einig, dass "fragen Fragen" vorkommt, aber eben unschön ist und vermieden werden sollte.


Ja, ich glaube, darauf können wir uns alle einigen. Wenn man mir einen Text _eine Frage fragen_ zum Korrekturlesen geben würde, würde ich wahrscheinlich _fragen _durch _stellen _ersetzen. Aber in einem Gespräch würde es mir nicht weiter auffallen und wäre schon gar nicht einen Kommentar wert.


----------



## elroy

Zwei Kuriositäten:

Im Englischen gibt es analog zu "eine Frage stellen/fragen" auch "pose/ask a question". Nur ist im Englischen im Gegensatz zum Deutschen "*ask* a question" die bei weitem üblichste Variante. "*pose* a question" ist eher formal. Im Englischen ergibt sich aber die Frage der Wiederholung nicht, da ja "ask" und "question" nicht ähnlich klingen.

Solche Wiederholungen werden im Deutschen nicht immer vermieden. Ich glaube, "die Wäsche waschen" ist ganz üblich, oder? Ich kenne zumindest keine Alternative dazu.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich glaube, "die Wäsche waschen" ist ganz üblich, oder? Ich kenne zumindest keine Alternative dazu.


Ja, das ist üblich und unauffällig. Interessante Beobachtung. "Essen essen" ist dagegen verpönt.


----------



## Thersites

Als abschliessenden Konsensus schlage ich vor:



berndf said:


> Ich denke, man muss da nicht katholischer sein als der Papst.


----------



## JClaudeK

Thomas(CH) said:


> Es fragt einfach niemand diese Frage so.*



Volle Zustimmung, wenigstens _da_für.

*außer ↓


Sowka said:


> ironisch, um Unbeholfenheit oder Schüchternheit anzuzeigen



Das schlage _ich_ als "abschließenden Konsensus" vor.


----------



## Thersites

Thomas(CH) said:


> Der Satz ist einwandfrei. Es *fragt* einfach niemand diese *Frage* so.*





JClaudeK said:


> Volle Zustimmung, wenigstens _da_für.



Bist Du Dir da wirklich sicher?


----------



## JClaudeK

Du zitierst mich falsch.
Mit dem 1. Teil Deiner Antwort bin ich (natürlich ) nicht einverstanden.

Aber ich glaube, dass Dir das hier schon genug Leute zu verstehen gegeben haben. Fangen wir nicht noch mal von vorne an!

(Die "Falle" - '_Frage fragen_' - war mir nicht entgangen, keine Bange. Ich hatte das für Humor gehalten ..... , vielleicht war das ein Irrtum meinerseits. )


----------



## Frieder

elroy said:


> Ich glaube, "die Wäsche waschen" ist ganz üblich, oder?


Das liegt wohl daran, dass es sich bei "Wäsche" um eine  Bezeichnung für Textilien handelt und nicht um substantiviertes _waschen_ (wie in fragen/Frage). Andererseits kann man sagen: "ich mache/habe heute große Wäsche", dann hat es wiederum mit _waschen _zu tun .


----------



## Thersites

Eine Wäsche wird gewaschen
Eine Frage wird gefragt
_Ein Vogel wird moderiert_


----------



## Hutschi

So funktioniert Sprache aber nur im Scherz:

endlich eine Frage fragen
oder eine Sage sagen
oder eine Säge sägen
oder gar die Wägen wägen.

Reines Nonsens-Sprachspiel.


"Eine Frage fragen" funktioniert nur mit Augenzwinkern/humoristisch.  Das wegen des Sprachtabu-Bruchs.
Scherze und Humor gehören sehr stark zur Sprachkultur.

Anfänger können es oft nicht gut unterscheiden, wenn es ein Wortspiel ist.


----------



## lövastrell

Eine Randbemerkung (an Thomas(CH)): m.E. meinte Heidegger, wenigstens im erstem Beispiel, etwas anderes. Die Frage ist hier Subjekt, nicht Objekt des Fragens. "Das Fragen dieser Frage" = "das Problem, das diese Frage stellt", oder "das sich bei dieser Frage stellt", nicht "die Tatsache, dass man diese Frage stellt".


----------



## Thersites

lövastrell said:


> Eine Randbemerkung (an Thomas(CH)): m.E. meinte Heidegger, in beiden angeführten Beispielen, etwas anderes. Die Frage ist hier Subjekt, nicht Objekt des Fragens. "Das Fragen dieser Frage" = "das Problem, das diese Frage stellt", oder "das sich bei dieser Frage stellt", nicht "die Tatsache, dass man diese Frage stellt".


Heidegger verwendete viele solcher Wortspiele, und Deine Lesart ist aus meiner Sicht nicht falsch.

Wie er es aber hauptsächlich gemeint hat, geht meiner Meinung nach sehr schön aus dem einleitenden Paragraphen zur "Einführung in die Metaphysik" hervor:


> »Warum ist überhaupt Seiendes und nicht vielmehr Nichts?« Viele stoßen überhaupt nie auf diese Frage, wenn das heißen soll, nicht nur den Fragesatz als ausgesagten hören und lesen, sondern: die Frage fragen, d. h. sie zustandbringen, sie stellen, sich in den Zustand dieses Fragens nötigen.


(Also das innere Mitvollziehen der Frage.)


----------



## Frieder

Thomas(CH) said:


> Eine Wäsche wird gewaschen


Genau das kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht sagen – es gibt nur "die Wäsche wird gewaschen".


----------



## Thersites

Frieder said:


> Genau das kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht sagen – es gibt nur "die Wäsche wird gewaschen".


Ich kann also auch nicht meine schmutzige Wäsche in die Reinigung geben?


----------



## Frieder

"meine" schon, aber nicht "eine".


----------



## Thersites

Frieder said:


> "meine" schon, aber nicht "eine".


Witzig, Du hast recht, das geht nicht.


----------

